# Semi Planted Wild Discus Tank Full HD Video with soundtrack



## REDSTEVEO (16 Jan 2017)

Hi All,

Most of you will remember this tank previously as 'The Full Monty' which now no longer exists as it was. It has evolved into a home for 5 x Wild Red Spotted Green Discus from the Rio Nannay in Peru, and 2 x Wild Solid Royals.

Originally the remaining plants I had left were still planted in ADA Amazonia substrate, but this was difficult to maintain, especially with the amount of dark brown poop from the discus which was hard to spot amongst the substrate, so Nitrates were high which wild discus dislike.

So out came the substrate and in went JBL Sansibar River Sand. I used some of the original substrate in glass storage jars to replant some big Amazon Sword plants and capped them off with some of the river sand.

I have got four pieces of Manzanita Wood planted with Trident, Java Fern and Anubias suspended from the back of the tank to break things up a bit. I am going to be removing most of the plants in storage jars and creating more free space to suspend wood roots from the top of the tank and plant these with more ferns and Anubias.

In the last week I have been following advice from Clive Brampton at Northants Discus on how to get these wilds stimulated into showing signs of pairing activity and possibly breeding. Clive suggested a TDS of 60 degrees, PH of 6.0 and water temperature of 29.5. This worked for his wild discus which have spawned so I am giving it a try.

Over the last week I have been changing water daily and letting it fill back up by drip feeding pure RO water into the tank. So far the TDS has dropped from 240 degrees to 90 degrees over a week, PH down from 6.9 to 6.2 and the temperature is steady at 29 degrees.

I have been warned of a potential PH crash by just adding pure RO water, the question is do I add Bicarbonate of Soda to buffer the PH or add the Seachem Discus Pro Remineral salts. I don't want to add something that bumps the TDS right back up again.

The big Amazons will be for sale once removed.

One thing I have noticed is that my Co2 Drop checker has changed colour from lime green to lemon yellow, so is this a direct correlation to the drop in PH, or is there somehow more Co2 in the water? I have not had any Co2 running on the tank for many months now as it is low lighting low tech.

Here are a few photographs taken last night under two different light settings from the LED light unit. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Costa (16 Jan 2017)

Beautiful wild discus!


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





Costa said:


> Beautiful wild discus!


They are lovely. 





REDSTEVEO said:


> I have been warned of a potential PH crash by just adding pure RO water


I wouldn't get too bogged down with an an ideal pH, it is never going to be stable in soft water.  When fish die from acidosis both fish death and low pH are symptoms of the problem, but low pH doesn't cause the fish death. As you approach pure H2O pH becomes a less and less meaningful parameter. 

I think there are pH/Conductivity values in <"Heiko Bleher's book">, if you've got it? I don't have a copy, but there are water values in some papers, and this one is worth a read: 
Küchler, I. _et al (_2000_) _"A Contribution to the Chemical Characterization of Rivers in the Rio Negro Basin, Brazil " _J. Braz. Chem. Soc_. *11:*3  <"http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0103-50532000000300015">.





> Rio Negro, Barcelos pH4.42, conductivity 14.5 microS (so about 10ppm TDS).





REDSTEVEO said:


> the question is do I add Bicarbonate of Soda to buffer the PH or add the Seachem Discus Pro Remineral salts. I don't want to add something that bumps the TDS right back up again.


Any salts that you add will raise the TDS. Having said that I don't think it really matter what you use, because you are only going to add a very small amount. 

Purely personally I would add either, sodium bicarbonate (NaH2CO3)  because that adds sodium (Na) and that isn't great in a planted tank. Same applies to the proprietary salt mixes, they tend to be expensive ways of buying sodium chloride (NaCl). 

You could use a mix of potassium bicarbonate (NaH2CO3), calcium chloride (CaCl) and Epsom Salts (MgSO4.7H2O) (all cheap for food grade from Ebay etc). Again you are only going to need a very small amount.

An interesting point is TDS meter doesn't actually measure ppm TDS, it measure electrical conductivity in microSiemens, and then uses a conversion factor to estimate the TDS in ppm. If you have 60ppm TDS, that is about 100microS conductivity. If you could get proper TDS values for the Rio Negro etc (by evaporating a sample of water to dryness and weighing the residue), they would be much, much higher than the conductivity readings because of all the humic and tannic substances in the water that don't conduct electricity. 

All the videos of Discus in their natural habitat are in the <"dry season">, when they are clustered in rivers and lakes, with their lives on hold, waiting for that water to rise. As soon as the rains come they are going to be out into the flooded forest, feeding among the <"leaf litter"> on the forest floor. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (17 Jan 2017)

Is it just me or are these the type of pictures that make you think should I have another go with Discus?  Really beautiful fish you have there. Was looking forward to the FTS


----------



## REDSTEVEO (17 Jan 2017)

Darrel,

Thanks ever so much for this reply. As ever very informative with lots of facts, advice and help, nothing less expected from dw1305.

I have a tub of MGSO4 in the cupboard and a tub of Calcium so got most if not all the ingredients required to make up this mix. This evening the TDS is reading bang on 60 and the PH showing on the digital display from the Dupla unit is 5.97. The discus are looking radiant in colour, just waiting now to see if here is an change in their behaviour i.e showing some signs of interest in each other apart from feeding time.

Any suggestions as to why the colour in the CO2 drop checker has changed from lime green to very bright yellow?

Updates to follow in the coming days / weeks. 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (17 Jan 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Is it just me or are these the type of pictures that make you think should I have another go with Discus?  Really beautiful fish you have there. Was looking forward to the FTS



Hi AverageWhiteBloke, sorry to disappoint on the FTS, I will take some later and post them up in the next post.

You are right in what you say, it was a video on YouTube that swayed me back again to keeping Discus. It was a bit of a rough ride at the start,  lost two in the first month, one to Hole in The Head a Disease and the other to 'whirling disease. But the reward of seeing them as they are now is well worth it.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (17 Jan 2017)

I had various failures with young discus when I was younger through ignorance. Did a lot of reading on them and came across a breeding pair of solid blue cobalt.  They were beautiful fish, loads of character and would take Frozen bloodworm out of my hand. They really felt like pets. Unfortunately while I was away working my nephew poured vimto into the tank and first I heard was when the missus phoned up to say they were swimming on their sides! Couldn't explain to the people I was working for that I needed to travel home couple of days early because something was wrong with my fish, I don't think they would have understood  recruited a friend of mine to go over and change some water who had normal fish himself but it was all too late. 

That sickened me to the core and knocked me off the hobby for a while, decided with working away I didn't have the time the fish deserved but on the plus side I turned the temp down and added a few plants which got me the plant bug again. 

My lfs is a professional Discus breeder but doesn't keep them on display in the shop but in a breeding house out the back. He has some magnificent fish and I often get tempted to get half a dozen small ones but my tank is only 600x450x450. They would quickly out grow it but one day.... Maybe. Nothing better than to see Discus gliding amongst some plants. 
Your tank will have to be my fix for now  look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Jan 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Most of you will remember this tank previously as 'The Full Monty' which now no longer exists as it was. It has evolved into a home for 5 x Wild Red Spotted Green Discus from the Rio Nannay in Peru, and 2 x Wild Solid Royals.
> 
> ...


Wow i would love to see them for my self. Beautiful fish

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





REDSTEVEO said:


> I have a tub of MGSO4 in the cupboard and a tub of Calcium so got most if not all the ingredients required to make up this mix.


Brilliant, that would cover dGH, you would just need some potassium bicarbonate (KHCO3) for the dKH.





REDSTEVEO said:


> Any suggestions as to why the colour in the CO2 drop checker has changed from lime green to very bright yellow?


Yes, the pH of the drop checker solution has fallen below pH6 (see below), and the narrow range pH indicator (bromothymol blue) has changed colour. 


 

If you still have drop checker solution made up to 4dKH? Then you have a huge and toxic amount  of dissolved CO2, via the CO2 ~ HCO3- ~ CO3 ~ pH equilibrium. 

If you don't have an air gap? or the 4dKH solution is diluted, you have a lesser (but unknown) amount of dissolved CO2.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jan 2017)

Amazing, beautiful fish


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I had various failures with young discus when I was younger through ignorance. Did a lot of reading on them and came across a breeding pair of solid blue cobalt.  They were beautiful fish, loads of character and would take Frozen bloodworm out of my hand. They really felt like pets. Unfortunately while I was away working my nephew poured vimto into the tank and first I heard was when the missus phoned up to say they were swimming on their sides! Couldn't explain to the people I was working for that I needed to travel home couple of days early because something was wrong with my fish, I don't think they would have understood  recruited a friend of mine to go over and change some water who had normal fish himself but it was all too late.
> 
> That sickened me to the core and knocked me off the hobby for a while, decided with working away I didn't have the time the fish deserved but on the plus side I turned the temp down and added a few plants which got me the plant bug again.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Sorry to hear of your past experiences in keeping discus.

I don't know anyone who has kept discus that hasn't had a disaster at some stage while keeping them. Years ago I had a planted tank with loads of Riccia Fluitans tied to wood and rocks. I went away for a week and while I was away all the Riccia broke free and got sucked into the inlet on my filter. Completely blocked it up causing it to malfunction, when I got back all the discus were floating upside down a the top of the tank. They were all dead and the tank smelled disgusting. It gave my kids nightmares for weeks after. 

Sadly at the expense of our fish we learn by experience, and we never stop learning. When they get diseases or won't eat it gets really stressful, especially if they start to waste away to the point where they are beyond saving. But...that's why we have forums like this and BIDKA to share our knowledge and experiences so hopefully others won't make the same mistakes

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Wow i would love to see them for my self. Beautiful fish
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



Hi Ryan,

I don't know where you live but you are welcome to come and see them for yourself if you like. The same invitation goes for anyone from UKAPS, if you are passing by North Wales, not far from Chester, you are welcome to call in for a tea or coffee and a good natter about our hobby, in particular discus fish.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Hi Darrel,

Thanks for the detailed explanation, very informative. Last night the PH reading was bobbing around a bit on the digital display around 5.87 PH. All the discus and marbled hatchet fish seem perfectly fine. I think this is because the change has occurred very slowly over a week, so they have adapted to it. Hopefully when I get back tonight everything is okay.

Updates with FTS for AverageWhiteBloke later!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Amazing, beautiful fish



Thanks Tim,

This is the first time I have kept Wild Discus and I must say they are better than any previous domestic bred discus I have had in the past. The pictures don't do them full justice, to see them for real close up is a joy to behold. I am going to find the video on YouTube that kicked me into getting these fish, which I should add I had to travel all the way to Hull to pick them up!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Well here is the video of Wild Jutai Green Discus that got me started with discus again for about the 10th time.

Watch it if you dare, but don't blame if you find yourself rushing out to spend "loadsamoney" on a bigger tank so you can go out and spend even more "loadsamoney" for a shed full of Wild Discus...



Cheers,

Steve


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jan 2017)

Hi all, 





REDSTEVEO said:


> Last night the PH reading was bobbing around a bit on the digital display around 5.87 PH.


The pH will fluctuate more as the water gets softer. You don't the composition of the ions measured by the conductivity (TDS), but by the time you get below ~100 microS you know there aren't many ions of any description. 

If you want to appreciate just how little salts there are in soft water, take a cupful of tank-water, pop the TDS meter in it, and then add some table salt, a couple of grains at a time.





REDSTEVEO said:


> One thing I have noticed is that my Co2 Drop checker has changed colour from lime green to lemon yellow, so is this a direct correlation to the drop in PH, or is there somehow more Co2 in the water? I have not had any Co2 running on the tank for many months now as it is low lighting low tech.





REDSTEVEO said:


> All the discus and marbled hatchet fish seem perfectly fine. I think this is because the change has occurred very slowly over a week, so they have adapted to it.


That should be fine, if you aren't adding any CO2 you don't need to worry about the CO2 level. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Hi Darrel,

Got home tonight and no problems, PH 5.85, fish are fine so all's good.

Thanks for the reassurance, very much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Is it just me or are these the type of pictures that make you think should I have another go with Discus?  Really beautiful fish you have there. Was looking forward to the FTS



The Full Tank Shots
Especially for you, sorry they are taken under the moonlight setting so look a bit blue. Next time I'll post some under normal lighting


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

Sorry photography is not brilliant.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (18 Jan 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke

There are some other photos of these fish in the old journal on page 34.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...uilding-last-photos.33594/page-30#post-464039

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Jan 2017)

Wish I never looked now. I'm actually going to the lfs tomorrow... resistance is futile  
Very nice fish and very nice tank. Don't mind the blue light either, I had a moon light tube on my tank. The solid blue cobalt just popped under it. Spent ssoooo many hours just staring at mine, the moonlight tube meant I could look at them longer.


----------



## sciencefiction (19 Jan 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> AverageWhiteBloke
> 
> There are some other photos of these fish in the old journal on page 34.
> 
> ...



I spent last night reading it  after I came across this thread. And these wilds now are simply gorgeous  All the best with them. They are in good hands.



REDSTEVEO said:


> Strangely enough they seem to take comfort from the pots, and it is as if they are using them as 'landmarks', as coincidentally, the way the pots are situated they swim around them in a sort of 'S' bend from one side of the tank to the other.



I noticed exactly the same with my fish, now that I have my plants in pots as well and a thin layer of sand only.  The fish are loving it and the pots are somehow making them feel more comfortable....

Looking forward to the journal development. For once...there's fish involved in a journal here  Thanks


----------



## REDSTEVEO (19 Jan 2017)

Hi sciencefiction, glad to hear things are working out with your tank and the fish and your potted plants

It feels a bit like I am cheating a bit, sort of "having my cake and eating it" But the Discus are taking priority at the moment. It does seem strange though, not adding any ferts, no Co2 being pumped in, lower level lighting, just good food and regular water changes.

I bought a new HMA filter from Mark Evenden at Devotedly Discus, then followed the guide to plumb it in to the hot and cold water supply using a Yorkshire Pegler TMV Valve which mixes the water to the right temperature.

I have drilled two holes under the tank, one leads to a drain outside via a 3/8 tube, the other to the HMA unit. I turn two taps above the tank, one drains water out and the other lets water in to top up from the HMA filter.

No more buckets, no more hose pipes running through the dining room to the kitchen and outside, and no need to fiddle with the thermostat on the combi boiler. Keeps her indoors well happy, so I'm chuffed as well!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Jan 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I don't know where you live but you are welcome to come and see them for yourself if you like. The same invitation goes for anyone from UKAPS, if you are passing by North Wales, not far from Chester, you are welcome to call in for a tea or coffee and a good natter about our hobby, in particular discus fish.
> 
> ...


Hi
Im base in milton keynes and if im ever around your area i definitely take that opportunity. Thanks


----------



## REDSTEVEO (19 Jan 2017)

Hi Ryan, you are welcome! Just send me a PM whenever you think you might be up this neck of the woods and I can pass you my details. 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Jan 2017)

Thank you. you so kind


----------



## REDSTEVEO (21 Jan 2017)

Well  following a visit by a guy from the BIDKA Forumthere has been a development. The visit by Streety went rather well. He really set the cat among the pigeons with my thinking for my Wild Discus tank. So out came the plants in storage jars and in went the wood he brought me.

A few river pebbles going in tomorrow along with a few other biotope bits.

Here are a few photos while the tank is still being topped up with RO water.

Enjoy!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (21 Jan 2017)

Next one.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (21 Jan 2017)

More to follow later.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (21 Jan 2017)

The Discus seem to be shoaling about more naturally in their new surroundings


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Jan 2017)

Just amazing. So simple but so good to look at

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSTEVEO (21 Jan 2017)

Thanks Ryan, I think they like it.


----------



## MarkyP (22 Jan 2017)

I'm liking this new scape steve - the fish look great


----------



## zozo (22 Jan 2017)

Awsome!! These fish keep intriguing me... Unfortunately i can't at the time and near future,, But maybe one day i will.. 

Than i think it will be something like this..


----------



## REDSTEVEO (22 Jan 2017)

Cheers Zozo, looks impressive, I love the open top tanks with emerged growing, one of my favourites, always looks more natural. I'd just be wary of the Discus jumping out of the tank! When they get spooked sometimes it's only the glass lids stopping them from getting carpet rash.

Steve


----------



## MarkyP (23 Jan 2017)

Steve - are going to keep the bright sand or do you have plans for something a little darker?


----------



## Halley (23 Jan 2017)

zozo said:


> Awsome!! These fish keep intriguing me... Unfortunately i can't at the time and near future,, But maybe one day i will..
> 
> Than i think it will be something like this..



Does anyone the name of those plants that are growing out of the aquarium - are they amazon swords or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (23 Jan 2017)

Halley said:


> amazon swords or something?



Yup Echinodorus, don't know which one.. Got one myself growing like this, the Dennerle Jungle star No2..


----------



## EdwinK (23 Jan 2017)

Halley said:


> Does anyone the name of those plants that are growing out of the aquarium - are they amazon swords or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be E. grandiflorus or E. palaefolius.


----------



## Halley (23 Jan 2017)

Would there have to be a high humidity for these plants to grow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (23 Jan 2017)

Not necessarily but in low humidity leaf edges will start to dry.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 Jan 2017)

MarkyP said:


> Steve - are going to keep the bright sand or do you have plans for something a little darker?


Keeping the sand as it is for now, it looks less bright under different lighting. Why what were you thinking of?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 Jan 2017)

Halley said:


> Does anyone the name of those plants that are growing out of the aquarium - are they amazon swords or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have got the five large Amazon Sword Plants still in the jars in a small tank upstairs if anyone is able to collect them. 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## MarkyP (23 Jan 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Keeping the sand as it is for now, it looks less bright under different lighting. Why what were you thinking of?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve


I found a darker substrate brought the colours of the fish out better, I went from white sand to dark brown/black sand with lots of wood and subdued lighting, they seemed alot happier and less skittish.
loving the new branches btw are they oak?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

I tried darker substrate but found it too dark especially with the black background as well, plus with the lighter JBL River sand I can see the poop better for vacuuming it out

The branches are from a beech tree, cut and dried out in a shed. The wood is rock hard and the bark is so thin it does not need stripping off.

Some small bits of white fungus showing but nothing serious. Des this go away by itself?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## EdwinK (24 Jan 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Some small bits of white fungus showing but nothing serious. Des this go away by itself?


Yes, it will


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

Okay thanks. How long does it usually take?

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

A few photos from tonight after yesterday adding some Teak Sandstone Pebbles and a few Giant Amazonian Seed Pods and a very yellow looking Co2 drop checker.

One photo at a time sorry as I'm doing this on the iPad.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

Next one


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

Giant Seed Pod.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)




----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

Co2 Drop Checker, PH Currently stable at PH 5.67. TDS 80ppm.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

Tank shot end on.


----------



## EdwinK (24 Jan 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Okay thanks. How long does it usually take?
> 
> Steve


Since you don't have any algae eaters it may take a while but nothing to worry about.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2017)

I have got 4 X Ottocinclus, 2 x Sailfin Plecs and 4 x Amano Shrimps, will they do ha ha.


----------



## EdwinK (24 Jan 2017)

Then you won't see much of mold.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Jan 2017)

Okay thanks very much!

Steve


----------



## HiNtZ (27 Jan 2017)

Hehe, discus are so funny looking. They kinda give me the creeps the way they stare out at you constantly.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Jan 2017)

They are hypnotising you into giving them more food!


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Jan 2017)

I went to my local shop last Friday.....wasn't buying anything, just killing some time...They have a tank in which they keep discus...You can tell its not well kept because of the protein film on the surface and water full of debris floating....There were just two discus left, big eyes and triangle bodies and you can tell they weren't that young for the size...But they were so cute...It was just two of them in the tank. They came over to see me right to the front glass and were literally observing me... I then walked slightly away as I was talking on the phone...They went away in the corner. I went back to the tank...they came up to the front glass again....I was extremely tempted to get them home and give them a massive amount of water changes and good care...But they wouldn't like it in my clown loach tank as that's the only place I could have kept them long term after quarantine...and I can't trust discus not to carry a ton of diseases that re-appear for the smallest of things...

But if I go back in a few weeks and those two are still there being kept like that...I don't know what I am going to do .


----------



## REDSTEVEO (30 Jan 2017)

sciencefiction said:


> I went to my local shop last Friday.....wasn't buying anything, just killing some time...They have a tank in which they keep discus...You can tell its not well kept because of the protein film on the surface and water full of debris floating....There were just two discus left, big eyes and triangle bodies and you can tell they weren't that young for the size...But they were so cute...It was just two of them in the tank. They came over to see me right to the front glass and were literally observing me... I then walked slightly away as I was talking on the phone...They went away in the corner. I went back to the tank...they came up to the front glass again....I was extremely tempted to get them home and give them a massive amount of water changes and good care...But they wouldn't like it in my clown loach tank as that's the only place I could have kept them long term after quarantine...and I can't trust discus not to carry a ton of diseases that re-appear for the smallest of things...
> 
> But if I go back in a few weeks and those two are still there being kept like that...I don't know what I am going to do .



That's a great story sciencefiction, I have done the same more than once but managed to resist each time. When your discus are healthy it is a joy to behold. But when they get ill it is stressful to say the least and we do anything to try and help them.

That said if you are buying fish that already look unwell at least you know what you are letting yourself in for! But then there would be the ultimate reward and satisfaction that you have nursed them back to health. Sadly it sounds like these fish will deteriorate to a point where they are unrecoverable. If I were you I would tell the LFS owner that you will take them off his hands for free to bring them back to full health! You never know


----------



## REDSTEVEO (5 Feb 2017)

My first attempt at a video of my Wild Discus since changing my aquarium over to a more natural looking biotope!







Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (6 Feb 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> My first attempt at a video of my Wild Discus since changing my aquarium over to a more natural looking biotope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Err bit of an update...brand new full HD Video with soundtrack added. See below!

Ta.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Feb 2017)

Very, very nice  

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSTEVEO (6 Feb 2017)

Blush


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Feb 2017)

So....bit of an update. After consulting various experts and sending photographs to them, we have concluded that almost certainly all 7 of the Discus in my tank are males. What's the chance of that happening.

So I have sold the Semi Royal Red, the Tefe Green and the smallest of the RSG's. This is to make room for what I hope are going to be 5 x Female Red Spotted Greens giving me a total of 9 Red Spotted Greens, 4 x males and if I am lucky 5 x females.

They arrive on Thursday so can't wait now until they arrive. I will take some photos once they have settled in and give an update later.

"Here Come The Girls"

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## alto (28 Feb 2017)

I'd missed the HD video update - fantastic job! tank looks amazing 

Where are the girls coming from?

(I'd love to see in-progress photos  ... you know the sort you're rather good at   ... here comes the delivery van ...the box ... the first fish (in bags) ... released into tank ...the  reaction of the boys ...)


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Feb 2017)

LMAO 

Okay will try to maintain previous standards!

I too am looking forward to the reaction of the boys! I am hoping there will be some lurve in the air.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Feb 2017)

Girls are coming from Chris Ingham at Plymouth Discus


----------



## MarkyP (1 Mar 2017)

cant wait to see the new additions - think i've seen the new rsg's you have coming from chris


----------



## MarkyP (1 Mar 2017)

if they get loved up - I'll buy some youngsters off you, the next tank is a discus tank......


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Mar 2017)

So after one of these last night...





And probably another one tonight...

Because...I am very...





While 





For these to arrive...





In the next few weeks I am hoping my Male Discus will be like...





So until...





See you later,

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Mar 2017)

MarkyP said:


> if they get loved up - I'll buy some youngsters off you, the next tank is a discus tank......



I should be so lucky but here's hoping eh!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Mar 2017)

MarkyP said:


> cant wait to see the new additions - think i've seen the new rsg's you have coming from chris



Oh that's nice when did you see them?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (3 Mar 2017)

Well the Discus arrived, three from Chris Ingham at Plymoth Discus and two from Smon Hall at Midlands Discus. Both boxes arrived together on the same van. I have taken photographs but not had time to upload to Photobucket yet, sorry.

They all seem to be getting on well together, so no fireworks just yet. To be honest the three females from Chris Ingham are a bit on the small size, certainly much smaller than I was expecting and quite a bit smaller than the male discus I have got in there, so there is a bit of catching up to do I think before there is likely to be any pairing activity if there is ever going to be any at all that is.

The two discus from Simon Hall were much bigger but I paid a bit more for them, although I suspect the biggest of the two might actually be another male. Who knows I could be wrong, only time will tell.

Fingers crossed. Pictures to follow later.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## MarkyP (4 Mar 2017)

MarkyP said:


> cant wait to see the new additions - think i've seen the new rsg's you have coming from chris


not 100% sure but are they the ones he is advertising on Aquarist Classified


----------



## MarkyP (4 Mar 2017)

the females can be much smaller than the males even at the same age


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 Mar 2017)

Sorry guys, its been a tough 8 days, so no nice photos of unboxing and putting the discus in the tank. Had more serious issues to deal with I am afraid. Here is the story.

So...If someone advised you that it wasn't safe to drive at high speeds on the motorway with your eyes closed...you would think that was pretty good advice and no doubt you would take it...yes!

So what if someone advises you that you should never add new Discus to your tank without Quarantining them first? Otherwise you will more than likely get some cross contamination and probably some parasite / bacterial infection which could wipe out your fish. Would you ignore it and take the risk? Or think hmmm maybe I should quarantine these first, no matter what the suppliers told you just to be on the safe side. Well I ignored the warnings and took the risk...and paid for it big style...I put the five new Wild Red Spotted Greens into the tank a week ago on Thursday. Everything was fine on the Friday and Saturday, then on Sunday morning I noticed the first signs something was wrong and by Monday things went downhill rapidly.

This was a very stressful situation and at one stage I thought I was going to lose at least five of them. One fish was completely black lying on it's side totally still, I thought it was dead so went to net it out. As I touched it with the net it quivered and moved, so still some signs of life, maybe there is a chance to save it. Well after five days of 60% water changes with heated tap water, scrubbing down every surface inside the tank with 3% Hydrogen Peroxide in a 1 litre spray bottle and treatment with medicated food and dosing with Protozin there was what seemed a miraculous turnaround with all fish recovered and now eating well and swimming around again.

Some very early starts at 05:45 and late night finishes as late as 01:00 doing everything I could to save these fish.

The moral of this story for me is if you are not prepared to quarantine the fish before putting them in with others in the same tank, DON'T buy the fish. This could have been a very costly mistake, fortunately following advice from the suppliers I got away with it this time. A new tank is on its way which will be my future QT Tank. See photos for how they looked when they first went in, a few days later, and then following treatment. I should add this was Wilds being mixed with Wilds.

Arrived on Thursday photo taken on Friday




Sunday Morning




Monday Morning




Monday




Monday




Treatment - Tetra Tips Crushed mixed with 400mg Metronadizol mixed into pase and added to more tablets left overnight to dry and fed th next few days




Four days of 60% water changes and dosing with Protozin




Thursday the same week




This photo is of the fish with all the mucus on its skin, you can just see some grey left at the end of the tail fin





Fish have turned the corner, and now I am recovering.

Updates to follow.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Mar 2017)

Oh wow. That is very serious. You seem to have up and downs with discus but like you said you learn from your mistakes and you done a great job to get them back to good health. Keep it up and hopefully no more mistake 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 Mar 2017)

Tell me about it! I think everyone has ups and downs, we just hope there are more ups than downs.

Steve


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Mar 2017)

Man, I felt sick reading through this post. So glad this worked out for you, I was going to say you'll never be that lucky again but I think everything you did created your own luck. 
I'll be honest with you I thought this was going to have a bad ending. If there was any luck it was the fish kept eating enough to get some meds in. Usually q the first sign something is wrong is lack of appetite. 
Onwards and upwards now bro. Lesson for all of us here as well.


----------



## sgdiscus (15 Mar 2017)

Thank you for sharing. I cannot imagine what you gone through. Two thumbs up and a big pat on your back!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (15 Mar 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Man, I felt sick reading through this post. So glad this worked out for you, I was going to say you'll never be that lucky again but I think everything you did created your own luck.
> I'll be honest with you I thought this was going to have a bad ending. If there was any luck it was the fish kept eating enough to get some meds in. Usually q the first sign something is wrong is lack of appetite.
> Onwards and upwards now bro. Lesson for all of us here as well.



Me too, I feared the worst and dreaded coming down in the morning not knowing what I was going to see. Tough job going to bed at 1.30am ad well.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (15 Mar 2017)

sgdiscus said:


> Thank you for sharing. I cannot imagine what you gone through. Two thumbs up and a big pat on your back!


Thanks very much! I think it is my wife who deserves the big pat on the back for putting up with me being so miserable when my fish are sick, and all the pfaffing about with water running after she has gone to bed. I think she's a keeper


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Mar 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Thanks very much! I think it is my wife who deserves the big pat on the back for putting up with me being so miserable when my fish are sick, and all the pfaffing about with water running after she has gone to bed. I think she's a keeper


Keeper? There's nothing to think about there Bro. Flowers tomorrow  keep the deal sweet. When I had my incident with the Vimto (see earlier post) I had a four hour motorway journey to fill with rage about the whole situation but I sort of come to terms with it is what it is. I've killed plenty of fish off in my thirty year career through ignorance. My biggest concern was that the kid wasn't getting a bad time off his parents so I phoned to say don't worry about it but unfortunately my missus had already told them how much they were worth. Not that the price of fish should ever determine their wellbeing.  

There's something about Discus though, I don't know what it is. After a while you seem to have a bond with them. Maybe just me that though.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (16 Mar 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Keeper? There's nothing to think about there Bro. Flowers tomorrow  keep the deal sweet. When I had my incident with the Vimto (see earlier post) I had a four hour motorway journey to fill with rage about the whole situation but I sort of come to terms with it is what it is. I've killed plenty of fish off in my thirty year career through ignorance. My biggest concern was that the kid wasn't getting a bad time off his parents so I phoned to say don't worry about it but unfortunately my missus had already told them how much they were worth. Not that the price of fish should ever determine their wellbeing.
> 
> There's something about Discus though, I don't know what it is. After a while you seem to have a bond with them. Maybe just me that though.



No way it is just you, it is every discus keeper I know. I think part of it is due to guilt, we know how much money and time we invest in our discus, then to think of losing them we think of the money we may have wasted and what else could we have with the time, in particular our wives or partners. By the way, re 'the keeper' comment, I think after 35 years I realised that a long time ago about her, I just hope she thinks the same about me

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Mar 2017)

Haha, that could wear off quite easily if you keep spending your hard earned on Discus.  
Just read my post back and realised I may have sounded a bit mental but another thing I think why we bond with discus is with most commoner garden fish we keep they seem to spend most of their time trying to keep out of your way until there's food about. When I was keeping Discus I don't Know whether it was the size of the eyes so you notice more what they are looking at. If I entered a room they seemed to spot me and come to the front of the glass. If I was in the lounge with the tank in the dining room they seemed to gather at one end of the tank so they could see what I was doing. I even got to the point where they were taking frozen bloodworm out of my hand and every now and again I would get a cheeky stroke to the point that a couple actually liked a stroke. Clearly food was there ultimate motive but still, very interactive fish. 
Now I've realised that if I was sounding a bit mental before I haven't done anything to change that.


----------



## Lindy (17 Mar 2017)

Was delighted to see a more fishy journal but sad to see what you went through with the new arrivals. Now realising I saw the same post on a discus facebook group I am on! I am completely in love with my discus now and almost have the big tank ready for them to go in. Can't wait!

Cheers, Lindy


----------



## REDSTEVEO (17 Mar 2017)

Thanks Lindy, much appreciated

Best,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (3 Jun 2017)

Well folks I can not believe how much time has gone by since I last updated this post. I am embarrassed actually how long it has been. But to be honest not a great deal has occurred other than I am still trying to get these Wild Red Spotted Green Discus to breed!

All the discus survived the last panic with the bacterial infections etc and are all looking good. So here are just a few photographs of my favourite fish. The white things floating about are white worms from my own cultures.

Would anyone like to make an estiamte on whether this is a male or female?










Cheers, Steve


----------

